# Charcoal



## kiska95 (Aug 22, 2015)

May have been already mentioned but Homebase have Weber Premium Briquettes for £3.93 and 2 for one just cleaned out the Gateshead depo.

Also 8KG lump at £9.99 @ 2 for 1


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 22, 2015)

Have used the weber stuff in the past but never liked their prices, checked our local Homebase yesterday and they were sold out, next store is 60 mile round trip but they're only showing 7 bags, not worth the journey [emoji]128532[/emoji]


----------



## molove (Aug 23, 2015)

kiska95 said:


> Also 8KG lump at £9.99 @ 2 for 1


Thanks for the heads up


----------

